# I can't find the check engine light



## Fred_Tao (Jun 25, 2004)

on the instrument panel of My altima GLE, I just can't find the check engine light. who has the same model car and could tell me where it is?


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

right hand side of the dash cluster, 1st light on the 2nd row up from the temp gauge. has a sketch of what's supposed to be an engine and a check accross it. it'll light up in yellow.


----------



## Devil Man (May 4, 2004)

turn the key over all the way just before you start your car. it will light up all the lights on the dash then you can see where it is


----------



## Fred_Tao (Jun 25, 2004)

cthunder said:


> right hand side of the dash cluster, 1st light on the 2nd row up from the temp gauge. has a sketch of what's supposed to be an engine and a check accross it. it'll light up in yellow.


however, according to my owner manual, that is Malfunction indicator Lamp(emission system).


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Fred_Tao said:


> however, according to my owner manual, that is Malfunction indicator Lamp(emission system).


Same light - Check Engine is Malfunction Indication Lamp 

Troy


----------

